# Natural miscarriage - how long?



## OmarsMum

Spotting stopped, I went to the ER 2 days back & they confirms the mmc at 9w 5 days, I should be almost 13 weeks now, there was no bleeding when I was checked internally, They gave me an apt for managed early birth on the 15th so a week from now. If the induction doesn't work I will have to go for D&C. 

Anything I can do to induce the miscarriage at home? I tried ginger, cinnamon, laxative, pineapple, hot bathes, DTD but nothing is working. 

This is very ironic, I was on progesterone tablets, I had several chemicals due to PCOS & low progesterone, but until now there are no signs of miscarriage 

I had a bump earlier, but it's getting smaller & moving down, I'm going to jump on the trampoline today, I tried squats & sit-ups. 

When I have birth to DS I didn't dilate after 3 inductions past 1.5 cms although my water broke before the inductions, I didn't go into labour at all, there were no contractions so I ended up with EMCS, so now I'm not even sure if my body is able to miscarry naturally? 

Morning sickness stopped when I stopped the progesterone tablets, so I guess they were causing the ms? 

Anything else I can try to do it naturally without going to the hospital ??


----------



## slowloris

Sorry didn't want to read and run but i really don't know x


----------



## haley kitts

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm also waiting to naturally miscarry right now. I spotted the past few days a brown discharge and today it has turned into a steady small flow of blood with what looks like small pieces of tissue. I'm terrified. 1 week ago my doc confirmed miscarriage, the week before the baby had a HB, but was measuring a week and a half small. 

I don't think you can do anything at home to speed up the process, just let it happen. As I said, I'm waiting for mine right now, and the blood and tissue flow has made my emotions go haywire. If you want to keep it touch, please let me know. It always helps to have someone who knows what you're going through.


----------



## eme

I was on progesterone as well, if you click on my screen name and look at my posts you can read of my experience. It took almost 3 weeks once I stopped the suppositories for the bleeding to start


----------



## RaspberryK

It was 6 days from finding out for me, but 4 - 5 weeks from no hb. 
I found reflexology pressure points and massaged them repeatedly over a 24hr period and that may have helped. 
You could look into herbaland acupuncture. Xx


----------



## carlandjane

I found out at 11 weeks that my baby stopped developing at 6 weeks and am miscarrying naturally today at what would have been 12 weeks. So its taken about 6 weeks to naturally happen.


----------



## LovemyBubx

I'm sorry if this is tmi & a bit gross but thought you might want to hear my experience.

I started having small amounts of bleeding with no pain or cramps on Tuesday. 

Wednesday same symptoms scan confirmed baby's heart stopped at 8 weeks should have been 12. 

Thursday heavier bleeding. 

Friday some pains & passing clots. 

Saturday much more intense cramps passing really big clots. 
Had contraction pains for 2 hours. 

Sunday morning baby passed I had to push a little & had to wait quite a while for it all to pass completely. 

Today I had another scan I still need to expect heavy bleeding & having another scan in 2 weeks to make sure all is clear. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this & it is taking a long time it must be so hard for you :hugs: 

I really don't know what could help unfortunately I think our body just has to decide when its time. 

I'm sorry I hope it happens soon without need any intervention. 

I'm sorry for your loss xx


----------

